# anyone doing the uber leasing program in LA?



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

anyone doing the uber leasing program in LA?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm doing the one through Santander here in Dallas.

*Don't. Do. It.*

I don't know about the used car ones, or even the rent-as-you-go/weekly ones. My guess is those are better/cheaper.


----------



## dieuchoisi (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, I just did the new Xchange leasing program. Basically you just apply online on the Uber Partner website and they usually respond within a day or two. Credit status is not much of an issue unless you had a vehicle repossessed in the past year or a pending or discharged bankruptcy in the past year. Once you are accepted they send an email with the partnership dealers (Penske SoCal and diff Honda/ Toyota dealers) and you make an appt with them to choose your car. All you need to bring is $250 and a valid DL. Nothing more. I got a 2015 Honda Accord at $160 a week with unlimited mileage, oil changes, tire rotations, and cabin air filter changes. You can terminate the lease anytime after 30 days by giving a two weeks notice. And your 250 deposit is your cancellation fee. Nothing more, unless there is damage to the vehicle, then you are responsible for that. Its a closed end lease so the payments are higher, but if you can manage it, it can work for you.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

dieuchoisi said:


> Yeah, I just did the new Xchange leasing program. Basically you just apply online on the Uber Partner website and they usually respond within a day or two. Credit status is not much of an issue unless you had a vehicle repossessed in the past year or a pending or discharged bankruptcy in the past year. Once you are accepted they send an email with the partnership dealers (Penske SoCal and diff Honda/ Toyota dealers) and you make an appt with them to choose your car. All you need to bring is $250 and a valid DL. Nothing more. I got a 2015 Honda Accord at $160 a week with unlimited mileage, oil changes, tire rotations, and cabin air filter changes. You can terminate the lease anytime after 30 days by giving a two weeks notice. And your 250 deposit is your cancellation fee. Nothing more, unless there is damage to the vehicle, then you are responsible for that. Its a closed end lease so the payments are higher, but if you can manage it, it can work for you.


thansk for the info.. I already applied and it appears i got approved


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It seems that with these Xchange leases the "technology company" is moving one step closer to becoming the transportation provider it claims it isn't.

Xchange leasing, which buys the cars from dealers and the leases them out to drivers, is a subsidiary of Uber. Therefore Uber owns the cars. Exactly like any cab company.

From what I have heard from dealers, it is not the case, as mentioned above, that you just pay $250 to join the program and that there are no exit fees. One dealer told me that the exit fee is another $250, another one said $300 and another still, $500. So who knows.

I would be extremely suprised if there were also no hidden fees or gotchas buried deep in the contract.


----------

